# July 4th Camping



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy 
I would love to hook up with some other Outbackers for the July 4th holiday...
Does anyone have plans yet..if where and when
Stephanie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Lost Creek Resevoir in Oregon - come on out


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

East Walker River, Bridgeport CA.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Bethpage Camping Resort.... Urbania, VA......


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Racoon River Panama City Beach


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just going to meet with a few friends here

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8935


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Long Beach Island, NJ


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

As usual...I'll be going to work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A lot of people are going to the Western Region Rally at Zion.

...others will be asked to attend a meeting in Asia and be forced to miss the Zion Rally.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> July 4th Camping
> Who's going where???


Well, on July 4th I plan on being home resting up from my 11 day trip to the Branson "Rally" and visiting my folks in Horseshoe Bend, AR!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Bethpage Camping Resort.... Urbania, VA......


Looks Nice Bill, have you ever been there before? Bethpage Camp Resort


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Bethpage Camping Resort.... Urbania, VA......


Looks Nice Bill, have you ever been there before? Bethpage Camp Resort
[/quote]

I agree that place looks great. I'd like to know more. I'm always looking for new places to stay that are not to far away.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We've sworn off holiday camping. Let the crazies fight the insane holiday traffic in CA.

Be safe out there.


----------

